# Medal of Honor Update



## Excalibur (Mar 11, 2003)

They added in full SMP support now. Time to give it a shot here 

http://versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/15208


----------



## themacko (Mar 13, 2003)

It seems to have fixed a lot of little bugs that I didn't know where there, but ticked me off none-the-less.  Thanks for the, err... update!


----------



## dixonbm (Mar 13, 2003)

How many of us from macosx.com have this game?  What about use setting up some kind of tournament whether this game or another.  

Any comments on this idea?


----------



## ex2bot (Mar 14, 2003)

I've got it.

A tourney would be cool! I'm a bit swamped right now, but. . . 

Also, unfortunately, I only have dial-up, not ideal for deathmatch.

Doug


----------



## cockneygeezer (Apr 1, 2003)

Yeah, I have it! Best £30 I have ever spent. Lush game play, quick iin MacOS X and the graphics are LUSH! Especially, when all the setting are on maximum. (I have 64MB graphics card )

Internet Play is great, can also play with the PC users, which is a bonus.

5/5


----------



## Stridder44 (Apr 3, 2003)

Is Medal of Honor good? I've been looking at it for a while and wondered about it...is a demo available for it?


----------



## drustar (Apr 23, 2003)

I think the update screwed up my MOHAA.  Everytime it saves the game automatically, there's that long pause.


----------



## Perseus (May 7, 2003)

I am definately getting Medal of Honor. Its a great game (Ive been playing the multiplayer demo), and honestly, its the closest thing to Battlefield 1942 I can get on my mac.   I cant wait to get MOH!  

-Perseus


----------



## mkwan (Jun 6, 2003)

whenever I play Spearhead, the fps is really low...to a point that I have to stop playing when pictures get really choppy.


----------



## 3mors (Jun 6, 2003)

me too.

what a bad porting...


----------

